# Fish Identification? Can I get some help?



## Grin1118 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I just got a bunch of Fish from a friend, and I wanted to know if someone could identify this fish for me.










Also, Here is my current tank setup, anyone have any tips? PH is 7.6 - Nitrate is 0 Ammonia is 0. I just got my test kit, and still have to do GH and KH.

1x 20 gallon external Filter
30w Heater
1x Airstone hooked up to a DIY yeast CO2 generator.

Several different kinds of plants as well.










The fish are happy, but I need help with the design, anything with be muchly appreciated 

The Fish I have: 2 Red Eyed Tetras, 4 Neon Tetras, 2 Black Tetras?, 1 pearl Gourami, and a few fish from a friend that I need Identified.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Rosy Barb (Puntius conchonius)


----------



## Grin1118 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow thanks for the fast reply! Now I know what to do for breeding. Have any tips for scaping?


----------

